# Keep dreaming....



## R7oss (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey guys, just wanting to know what each of you would have in your dream golf bag. What are the clubs you would want more than any others.....

Mines would have to be:

Driver-Taylormade r7 425 TP stiff RE*AX shaft
Woods-Taylormade r7 ti 3 wood
Hybrids-Taylormade dual rescue 3 wood (you can see a pattern here with the make I'm going with  )
Irons-Taylormade r7 TP irons
Putter-Scotty cameron studio style newport 2.5 (wow not a taylormade club)

What do you guys think?


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

I would have to say you summed up my Dream golf club set. However I'd change the taylormade hybrids for a Cleveland Halo and my putter would a Taylormade Rossa


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I pretty much have everything I want at this point.

There will be times when I want to change, but as I only upgraded earlier this year its still current.


----------



## R7oss (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Fitz, I have to take my hat off to you for that set, pretty good collection u got there. The mp32's are a superb set of irons, I would either choose taylormade or mizuno for my irons. I'm looking to get most of the clubs i said on my wish list, except for the TP version of the r7 425 driver, will just go for the standard one, I can t believe the price of the TP versions on the new r7's  It's scary.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i love the tatlormade r7s theyre just soooo nice


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm just in the process of wrapping up my "ideal" set for my style of play as well... If there is anything that I would like to tryout though it would be an attack or gap wedge


----------



## JPsuff (Jan 9, 2007)

What I have now is pretty much what I'd call my "dream bag".

After all the hours spent assembling, then testing, then adjusting everything to get them just where I want them, it'd be awfully foolish to just chuck it all and go buy an "off the rack" set that I would, no doubt, wish to "change" anyway.

The only exception to any of this would be Driver / Putter.

I'm always changing them around to suit my moods. I have a couple of "name brand" drivers and at least a dozen I've built with aftermarket parts. I also have over a dozen putters, (mostly name brand), which I change from time to time.

I don't know if there actually is such a thing as a perfect set. All I know is that no matter what clubs I have, you can bet that they'll be tinkered with in some way over their lifetime.


That's just me, I guess.




-JP


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Its funny I've bought some very expensive toys to play with, I've gone from my first set of clubs that cost $139.00 all in including the bag and pull cart, to a 3 some set of Callaway driver and fairway woods, a hybrid 7 wood, a matched set of irons, and 3 wedges. But If I had a dream club it would be a hi-tech putter, that had an aiming system that as long as I aimed it properly at the hole, it would be a forgone conclusion that the ball would drop. Find me one of them and I'll got back to my 139 set.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't know if I would recognize a dream bag if it bit me. I pretty much have what I want for the moment, and I really can't think of anything else I need. Maybe a second bag filled with a lifetime supply of Pro V1's. :laugh:


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Just out of interest, I am about to place an order for the R7 425 tp, as the 905R has died. The only problem is taylormade have quoted 4 week lead time as they all seem to be bespoke.

Price is still a bit of a joke though, £500 in most shops, but my local friendly golf shop (spent bundles with them in the last year or so) will let me have it for £400.

Be nice to have it in time for Ireland.


----------



## R7oss (Dec 5, 2006)

I managed to make the taylormade r7 425 mine over christmas  Sadly not the TP version, that was a bit out of my reach (which im extremely jealous of fitz ) But been to the driving range, as the weather is pretty crap here to be honest, and hitting it well. Also got the monza corza putter from my girlfriend at christmas, she really does love me


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

R7oss said:


> I managed to make the taylormade r7 425 mine over christmas  Sadly not the TP version, that was a bit out of my reach (which im extremely jealous of fitz ) But been to the driving range, as the weather is pretty crap here to be honest, and hitting it well. Also got the monza corza putter from my girlfriend at christmas, she really does love me


Dont be jelous I might not hit it well!


I need to get myself a new 3 wood at some point, but I think I will hold on and try a few rather than just buying one for the hell of it. There is no massive rush, the rescue wood fills the gap nicely.


----------



## R7oss (Dec 5, 2006)

That is true, well I hope for that money you can hit it well fitz, the standard r7 425 is fantastic. Also I hope it doesn't take 4 weeks to arrive, I know I'd be desperate to get it n try it.

I havent got a 3 wood as of yet, looking at the r7 steel fairway woods, but like you said, my rescue club does fill in the gap.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

For me, there's no such thing as a dream set, but being at the age and stage of life I am, where I can reasonably afford some of the things I want, I'd say I have what as close to what I want in my bag. I'm still experimenting with drivers, but among three I have, one in particular works well, but doesn't give me back the distance I would like to see. That's my ego talking because I remember where I used to hit it off the tee and I don't do that anymore.

I currently have all Callaway clubs. There's an X460 Tour driver, a Bertha 3 wood and a Bertha Heavenwood 3H, like a 5 wood loft. My irons are X-Tour's and my wedges are 2002 Bertha AW and SW. I don't carry a lob wedge, but I'm thinking about getting one again and trying to learn it as long as I'm taking lessons. My putter is currently an i-Trax, which I really like, but I'm not getting rid of my 45 year old Penna Ironmaster.


----------

